# crockpot vs stove top



## djtanner (Sep 19, 2012)

i am an inexperienced home cook.  i found a seemingly great recipe for a savory pork stew made from pork shoulder roast i bought at very good price but have no idea how to cook except if i obtain it thru a cookbook or from a generous cook from a recipe website, such as this one.  the recipe i am referring to uses a slow cooker which i dont have.  How can i convert this to stove top in a dutch oven? Thank you.


----------



## lensam69 (Sep 22, 2012)

If you have an oven, you can certainly use it as your slow cooker.

If your oven can go that low, long cook times at temps around 175F~200F are great for slow cooking, and in my opinion, better than a slow cooker appliance, as the heat is applied much more uniformly around the food.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

This is true except in an oven regardless of the temps. you are cooking with a dry heat. In a crock pot it is a moist heat.  Start the stew on the stovetop and finish it in  the oven but make sure it is covered to simulate the crock pot..


----------



## lensam69 (Sep 22, 2012)

True. Should have been more specific. In my head I was picturing the covered dutch oven inside the oven.
That's why you don't reply to posts after midnight


----------

